# Dia de los Muertos party- help!!



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

Helloooo all my favourite All Hallows brainiacs!!

Due to having a rather lousy 2008, I find myself not really in the mood for throwing a big party this year, as I had previously been planning (but just wait till next year!). But the idea of not doing anything is unfathomable! Preposterous! No way!

So, the plan instead is to throw a large Mexican-themed Day of the Dead party. It will be the Saturday before the 31st, to coincide with my 30th birthday, and will be a (potentially awkward?) mix of friends, relatives and neighbours. I'm hoping the weather will hold, a nice indian summer so I can have it outside, and I've tried to research it as best I can.

What I have planned so far:
- lots of pillar candles, with a few coloured glass ones I found in a catholic store
- old pictures of family members no longer with us
- trying to find some Mexican fabrics to use as table runners
- Bucky! He'll be wearing a poncho, sombrero and a nice moustache
- yellow crepe streamers to string around the house
- orange icicle lights around the umbrella & tent on the patio
- chilli lights (looking for more, I only have 2 strands) for the kitchen
- I'll be making sugar skulls and will probably give them out with a small candy bag on the 31st
- also want to have as many bunches of flowers, especially marigolds as I can, but I'm going to have to start digging up all the ones I can find and put them inside as we're getting a cold spell thanks to Ike!


Anyway, I think I can do up the house really nice, but I'm feeling spread thin for decorating the patio. Does anyone have ideas? Or how I could keep this theme going into a potential (but small) yard haunt after the party?

Many thanks in advance.....


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

We're doing that theme too. For flowers, you could always make tissue flowers. They are actually quite popular for Dia de los Muertos. Maybe make arrangments and use margarita glasses instead of vases?

For an outdoor haunt, a cemetery is a good idea. Instead of spooky though, just set up tombstones with candles around them and things like food, bottles of wine/liquor, toys and other things around them. Some of the favorite things of the deceased in your cemetery.

Papel picado banners. Tissue paper banners used at mexican celebrations. Like these Papel Picado Banners

Loteria cards make a great decoration and can be used in tons of craft projects. Or you could play the game during the party. 
LoterÃ­a - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Barbarella (Oct 17, 2003)

I like that idea for the cemetery, Tish, thanks! I picked up my coloured glass candles today and am starting to look for recipies. Have you done this theme before?


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2008)

Never have done this theme before for a party or anything. But I am Mexican, so I have some experience with the theme.  How about making pan de muertos? It's a bone shaped bread. We are making tortilla soup for the party instead of our usual chili. Quesadillas might be good too.


----------



## gogoscirocco (Oct 11, 2008)

*children's party*

I'm throwing a day of the dead party for my daughter and her friends (2-4 years old age range). Any thoughts for introducing this new idea to young children and making it fun? Thank you in advance, for any help you can provide.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm madly in love with this planter:
Classic Greeter Halloween Décor - Large : Target
It's got a bit of that pretty detail you would find on a sugar skull. Also its HUGE and substantial. I'm going to keep it up year-round. If you transplant your marigolds it could look awesome!


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi, just wanted to say that after a lot of deliberation, I've decided to do the Dia De Los Muertos theme for my halloween party this year, and am really excited about it! Tish, would you happen to have any recipes for Pan de Muertos? It sounds amazing 

How did your party go, Barbarella? x


----------



## Dr. Z (Nov 22, 2007)

Check on the flickr page, and start some research with words linked to that theme such as "Dia del los muertos", "Cavalera", "catrina" etc. You will find plenty of pictures to feed your inspiration!


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Bright colours and stylized skeletons are big when it comes to El Dia de Los Muertos. I've seen tissue paper used a lot. Brightly coloured tissue paper cut-outs like this are used a lot: Photo Here. Tissue paper flowers, paper lanterns can also be used. Fruit, candles, real flowers, crosses, photos of Jesus, colored bottles, multi-coloured sand art (that's more Native American, but it'd fit) etc.

A lot of people paint skeletons on their faces and hands with black and white paint.

If not illegal, you could use fireworks or sparklers... maybe have a bonfire or a fire pit in the back yard.

... and if it's an adult party, be sure you serve margaritas and sangria and have plenty of citrus around (lemons, limes, oranges, grapefruit).


----------

